# Which type of beauty do you prefer?



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

delete


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I went with pretty.



> Do you think unconventionally pretty is just another way of saying ugly?


Yes. If a girl is pretty, she's simply called pretty. To me, if a girl actually IS pretty, no one feels the need to add "unconventionally."


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It doesn't matter what type she falls under because if I find her attractive I'm not going to discriminate. I think just about all of those girls are pretty hot btw.

Are you that member on here named glas? I'm just wondering.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

It's hard for me to say because I think certain girls on each set of pictures are pretty & others aren't so pretty.
Like on the first set of [pretty] pictures I think all the girls on the top row are extremely pretty but the ones on the bottom row, not so much...bottom row is just average looking girls, I think. Same pretty much goes for the second set of [pretty] pictures. And I think Jessica Simpson is very unattractive for some reason. I dunno why but I don't see her as pretty AT ALL!

On the first set of [strangely/unique pretty] pictures the only girl I think that's pretty is the very last girl, on the bottom--the one from A Series of Unfortunate Events/Ghost Ship. Maybe it's just really bad pics of the other girls but she's the only one I see as being pretty based on those pics...but I find her to be very pretty & the others are average/below average looking to me so I don't really feel like she belongs there with them.
On the second set of [strangely/unique pretty] pictures I think all the girls to the right are pretty...both of the 2 on the left edge are not that pretty, to me. The prettiest one here is definitely Thora Birch, I think she's very pretty. The girl to the right of her is really pretty too.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I honestly have no preference.



shyvr6 said:


> I think just about all of those girls are pretty hot btw.


 :agree


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think most of them are pretty. As for those I'm actually attracted to, they're spread out across all four sets... slight edge to traditional...



 Celestite said:


> Do you think unconventionally pretty is just another way of saying ugly?


I don't know about ugly, but it seems like a backwards compliment to me.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think any of them are pretty


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This is a good question. 

First off, I don't see unconventionall pretty as an insult. I think it just means your features work in a unique way that compliments you. I think it's good that people are thinking outside the box about "prettyness" more and that the unconventional looks can still get recognition.

There is a neat theory out there for what makes a person, with ANY type of face or features beautiful. In mathematics, there is a number called the golden ratio, which is about 1 : 1.6080339. Some believe the closer the ratio of your facial features are to this 1 : 1.6080339, the more beautiful you seem to others. For example, your two front teeth form a rectangle. As the ratio of the two sides gets closer to 1 : 1.6080339, the smile is supposed to become more appealing.

Someone has created a perfectly symmetrical face mask with all sorts of 1:1.60833 ratios everywhere. When you superimpose this golden ratio mask over pictures of the people society claim are most beautiful, it usually fits perfectly. One mask for all women, and one mask for all men. The average person, it usually is totally askew and doesn't fit well at all. It's pretty intersting.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All those chics look so fake uke


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

^I agree.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

They are all cute but the first ones looked a lil bit artificial like you know that beverly hills look: botox, nose job , facelift etc. i find that kinda repulsive/disturbing.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I like the girl in the "unconventional" set who looks like this: :shock


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Is this about men or women?


----------



## javasirc (Jan 27, 2008)

The ones from link 1 look like they would fit the unconventional category, but they all have loads of make-up and detailed hairstyles that make them "pretty". (#2 looks naturally pretty tho)

The ones from link 2 look pretty, except the last 1 looks like a guy (seriously).

I think all the girls from link 3 would look very nice if they used the makeup and hairstyles link 1 has, except #5 as shes very creepy.

#1 and 2 from link 4 are gorgious. The rest from link 4 would fit the description i said for link 3.


With that being said, i voted unconventionally pretty because the not-so-pretty girls could be in the link 1 and 2, if they had the makeup and hairstyles. Without the unnatural beauty detail links 1 and 2 use, those girls would naturally fall under the unconventional category.

But if the question means natural beauty vs unnatural beauty:
Assuming traditional would mean makeup, fake additions to skin, and high-dollar hairstyles (unnatural pretty), i would say natural beauty.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Celestite said:


> Everyone should watch all six parts of this:
> 
> 
> 
> it explains it well.


I have! I saw the whole thing a couple years back, in school actually. That's where I first heard about the golden ratio. As I said, it's really interesting. And John Cleese walking all over Elizabeth Hurley's face is so ridiculous.

Everyone tried the ratio stuff out on themselves after class. It didn't go so well.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I chose "Unconventional pretty". ...Don't know about most of the examples that you put up for this, since I think there are a lot of pretty but unconventionally so women. However, the second lot are definetly more exciting, to my mind, than any of the "Conventionally pretty" women in your example, and even just generally speaking. ...the 'conventional pretty' women have heaps of others who look very similar to them and eventually will have younger women come along who will then look better.

...Much nicer to have a unique look that no one else can really be compared with.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it's interesting that you listed so many models as unconventionally pretty (Sasha Pivorvara, Gemma Ward, Irina Lazareanu, Lily Cole).
Unconventionally pretty is the perfect term for them- they're beautiful, but Heidi Montag isn't getting plastic surgery to look like them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Conventionally pretty people, to me, are usually people that I can objectively deem beautiful, but towards whom I feel no attraction. I can understand how others might find them attractive, but to me they are so plain.

Maybe it's because I'm kinda ugly myself, but I usually feel attracted to unconventionally pretty people. People who aren't brutal, but whose faces have interesting features.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't know, I bet Sasha Pivorvara for example looks pretty conventional in Russia. She may look exotic to those in english speaking countries but probably not in other countries.


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

It's fascinating that the females picked the unconventional beauty while most the males picked conventional. I picked conventional beauty for sure in your pictures. Although in real life, I do go for girls who are "slightly" unconventional but not to the extent that you showed in those pics.

My theory is that girls are jealous of good looking girls, so they automatically dislike the pretty ones.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Happyman said:


> My theory is that girls are jealous of good looking girls, so they automatically dislike the pretty ones.


I like unconventional beauty in men, as well. 
I'd pick Michael Cera over Spencer Pratt any day!


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

But do you think that has to do with your perception of their personality as opposed to their looks


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmmmmm! It's true, I do make assumptions of personality based on looks!

But others have mentioned how artificial/plasticized some of the conventional beauties are. And I do think it says a little something about you, and your character, when you spend time, money, and energy to do everything in your power (clothes, makeup, plastic surgery, botox, spray tan, exercise, diet, hair, teeth veneers, padded underwear) to conform to Ken and Barbie ideals.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Unconventinal beauty. Out of all the pretty girls I like. I really like Devon Aoki's face the most. I wish I could look like her 90%.


----------



## Hannasolo (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't see the pictures :c


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

benedict cumberbatch.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Really wish you hadn't gone and deleted your post. I wanted to see...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Define: unconventional beauty

This thread needs more pics!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Happyman said:


> It's fascinating that the females picked the unconventional beauty while most the males picked conventional. I picked conventional beauty for sure in your pictures. Although in real life, I do go for girls who are "slightly" unconventional but not to the extent that you showed in those pics.
> 
> My theory is that girls are jealous of good looking girls, so they automatically dislike the pretty ones.


Not necessarily. I think that these days, "conventional" implies fake, ie. tanning bed and whitened teeth. I think looking beautiful in spite of flaws (or because of them) is much more remarkable.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Drella said:


> I went with pretty.
> 
> Yes. If a girl is pretty, she's simply called pretty. To me, if a girl actually IS pretty, no one feels the need to add "unconventionally."


I thought that unconventionally pretty meant attractive in a striking or unusual way. Different than what is usually portrayed in the media as good looking.

































I think of conventional beauty, and victoria's secret models pop into my head. A lot of them look the same to me.


----------

